# Vinaros-Spain



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:roll: hi we normally go to raco for the winter but we are thinking of vinaros this time is there any similar sites like these where the price go's down the longer you stay need to put kitchen tent up as well have all the books . cd's and tom tom downloads but you can't beat recommendations off the forum thanks all


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You could check here I know Seanoo goes uses this one: http://www.campingvinaros.com/

Or here,nearby towards Benicarlo, Inkey uses this one: http://www.campingalegria.com/Camping_Alegria_del_Mar/Welcome.html

Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Come one town further along to Benicarlo quieter site more space good deals on long stays. 3 month around 795 euro (8.50ish per night) elecky included. English owners bar. Not to far out of town. flat with no tree cover.

Camping Alergria del Mar

CTRA 340 km 1046

Tel 964470871

Andy


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we stayed at Vinaros in February, its a bit off putting when you see the entrance on the main road and the brothel next door.  8O 

 Here:  http://www.campingvinaros.com/index.php

Pitches are a good size, we had the van / trailer and car on them. Swimming pool was closed but have a Bar that's Open and a few english that stay for winter.  I think it was about 11 euro over 11 nights and no charge for the car / trailer.
If you go out the back gate, its good for cycling and about 5 minutes to the sea, an interesting coast, 8O as most of it has fell in the sea. :lol:

When we stayed the Vinaros Carnival was on, and we really enjoyed that. 

Would we stay again......................YES. 

We also stayed at Gandia, same sort of price, and the pool is indoors and Open. Nice cycling from the site and you can go miles along the sea front....................And it flat. :lol:

We would stay there again, nice friendly site not to big. 

Here: http://www.lalqueria.com/en/en.htm  Bob.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bobandjane said:


> . . . its a bit off putting when you see the entrance on the main road and the brothel next door.  8O
> Bob.


Oh, It doesn't mention that on their website . . . you would think they could list it as an "added attraction" :lol:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The brothel does good food.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Would that be Broth Andy? Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Yea a good dose of it, oops portion no can use that either.

Went there with some friends, his wife and mine were ahead of us and he only just stopped them useing the wrong door. I was all for not calling out but was out voted. 

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Andy. How do you know which door is which? Just so I will know which one to avoid. I am on a diet you know, Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You need the door on the right hand side of the building as you look at it.

Andy


----------

